
Introduction to asynchronous JavaScript - prtkgpt
http://tutorials.pluralsight.com/front-end-javascript/introduction-to-asynchronous-javascript
======
bluepnume
Hmm. An article in 2016 about async javascript without any references to
async/await?

Also, using promises to make code look prettier is kind of missing the point,
and can be achieved with callbacks too. The real reasons to use promises are:

1\. Error handling/bubbling

2\. No chance of 'double callbacks'

3\. Value-oriented code

4\. Easier composition of async tasks

5\. Ease of migration to async/await

